# How to share Program Files?



## lord_of_shadows (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey,

I've just networked my two computer and was just wondering if there's an easy way to share program files? I tried but it reckons that becuse Program Files are used in running the computer it can't share them. 

I was wondering if any can come up with a way of share my Program Files?

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check this page Windows XP-Home Secrets, around the middle of the page are several ways to share the inaccessible folders.


----------

